# 111 Acre Farm, House, Barn - Perham, Maine



## joshcheney (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a property that I just listed that I thought might be interesting to homesteaders. Located in Perham, Maine, this farm is 111 acres with a good mix of everything. It's located 20 miles from Caribou and 26 miles from Presque Isle, which are the two major towns with hospitals and shopping, etc, so it isn't so far away that you can't get supplies or help when you need it. Perham is pretty much on the edge of the settled area around here, and the Tangle Ridge Road doesn't have anything in the way of through traffic, so this private property is likely to stay private for years to come. 

The open portion of the farm (old potato fields, currently just used for hay) is on the higher ground, towards the front of the parcel. The views from the top of the hill are wonderful, showing you rolling hills to the east, and a glimpse of the mountains to the west.

There is a small spring-fed pond on the property, but I don't believe that it is currently large enough to support fish stocks, although I could be wrong, and there is nothing to say that someone couldn't improve on it enough to make it support something like that.

The house is an older New England farmhouse, with a large working kitchen (perfect for canning, dealing with meat animals, etc), living room, downstairs master bedroom and full bath, with two bedrooms upstairs. The home, while very livable, needs some care. It hasn't had any updates (aside from a new electrical panel) in a number of years, and is showing it's age. 

The barn is of a slightly newer vintage than a lot of the ones in this area, and is pretty solidly built. They've kept a good roof on it, which has preserved it pretty well. When the seller was growing up, they kept a couple of cows and some other assorted animals pretty easily. 

There are property photos available at 184 Tangle Ridge Road, Perham.

The current asking price is $139,000, but the seller is motivated and willing to consider reasonable offers.

If you would like more information, please feel free to send me an email at [email protected], or call my cell phone (207-227-4631).

Thanks,
Josh Cheney
RE/MAX Central
612 Main Street
Presque Isle, Maine 04769


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

joshcheney said:


> I have a property that I just listed that I thought might be interesting to homesteaders. Located in Perham, Maine, this farm is 111 acres with a good mix of everything. It's located 20 miles from Caribou and 26 miles from Presque Isle, which are the two major towns with hospitals and shopping, etc, so it isn't so far away that you can't get supplies or help when you need it. Perham is pretty much on the edge of the settled area around here, and the Tangle Ridge Road doesn't have anything in the way of through traffic, so this private property is likely to stay private for years to come.
> 
> The open portion of the farm (old potato fields, currently just used for hay) is on the higher ground, towards the front of the parcel. The views from the top of the hill are wonderful, showing you rolling hills to the east, and a glimpse of the mountains to the west.
> 
> ...


Nice !


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks really nice. I'm wondering if the fabric around the foundation is to prevent a problem with leaking? Even with a few flaws like that the place looks great for homesteading and priced well.


----------



## joshcheney (Feb 2, 2011)

Darntootin said:


> Looks really nice. I'm wondering if the fabric around the foundation is to prevent a problem with leaking? Even with a few flaws like that the place looks great for homesteading and priced well.


The plastic around the foundation is to cut down on the draft at that boundary between the foundation and the wall insulation. That is a pretty common tactic to keep the house a little warmer during the winter on a home that is older and could use some additional weatherization. 

It really is a great place for someone looking to do some large-scale hobby farming, with nothing in the way of neighbors to bother with.


----------



## joshcheney (Feb 2, 2011)

I also have soil maps available if someone was interested.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful place, and lots of land for the money, but way too cold for me!


----------



## joshcheney (Feb 2, 2011)

Tinker said:


> Beautiful place, and lots of land for the money, but way too cold for me!


That is a concern. I like to think that it keeps the rif-raff out.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I didn't notice a woodstove or fire place mentioned. It's a New England (in Maine no less) style farmhouse so I assume there is a woodstove but thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh Josh! wish I had the bucks . . . .


----------



## joshcheney (Feb 2, 2011)

InvalidID said:


> I didn't notice a woodstove or fire place mentioned. It's a New England (in Maine no less) style farmhouse so I assume there is a woodstove but thought I'd ask anyway.


There isn't currently a woodstove, but my assumption is that it would be trivial to disconnect the oil furnace and replace the woodstove in the living room.

When oil heat first became available around here, it was very popular, because at the time, heating oil was cheap, and it was much easier than firewood. Most of the true old farmhouses were converted to oil of some sort in the last 30 years or so, most of them removing the woodstove at that time due to the lack of a second chimney flue, and the lack of a desire to continue to haul wood.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

joshcheney said:


> That is a concern. I like to think that it keeps the rif-raff out.


Ha, ha, that is exactly right Josh ! Have said the same or similar.
People forget that the summers in ME more than make up for the chilly winters too!
Yesterday it was way up to 80 deg. at my house where I was floundering around on rough ground cutting brush in what will be a goat/pig pasture, and I was thinking - "This is about as hot as I like it ! And I'm sticking much of my leg into places where I'm glad it's ME & no poisonous snakes will be lurking !"
The state isn't called 'Vacationland' for nothing !


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

Oh, I wish we had the money! We used to live not that far from Perham and that would be our choice if we moved back. Beautiful area!


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

rickfrosty said:


> Ha, ha, that is exactly right Josh ! Have said the same or similar.
> People forget that the summers in ME more than make up for the chilly winters too!
> Yesterday it was way up to 80 deg. at my house where I was floundering around on rough ground cutting brush in what will be a goat/pig pasture, and I was thinking - "This is about as hot as I like it ! And I'm sticking much of my leg into places where I'm glad it's ME & no poisonous snakes will be lurking !"
> The state isn't called 'Vacationland' for nothing !


Oh, how I miss the Maine summers. We are in Arkansas now and it's so hot and humid. Yuck! I actually do miss the cold and snow too. Crazy, I know. :grin:


----------



## AlderBrookAcres (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Josh, 

Are you willing to owner finance this in any way?  We just had the daughter of the man we were buying from back out on us after he passed away. Since no lawyers were involved the probate court ruled in her favor that she does NOT have to honor or contract...so after 3 years we are being forced to leave our farm :'-( Just wondering if OF is a possibility because we love the area and are in Abbot near Guilford Maine now.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Nice listing.

Someone can work with that--accept the pink tub.


----------



## joshcheney (Feb 2, 2011)

AlderBrookAcres said:


> Hi Josh,
> 
> Are you willing to owner finance this in any way?  We just had the daughter of the man we were buying from back out on us after he passed away. Since no lawyers were involved the probate court ruled in her favor that she does NOT have to honor or contract...so after 3 years we are being forced to leave our farm :'-( Just wondering if OF is a possibility because we love the area and are in Abbot near Guilford Maine now.


Shoot me an email at [email protected] and we can discuss the situation a little further.


----------



## joshcheney (Feb 2, 2011)

Bret said:


> Nice listing.
> 
> Someone can work with that--accept the pink tub.


You'd be surprised how little you notice something like that after a week of living in a house.

Either that, or I just stop paying attention after a while.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bret said:


> Nice listing.
> 
> Someone can work with that--accept the pink tub.


I am not too impressed with the 1970s mobile home low buck decor, but it wouldnt be a deal breaker. As somebody said, if its functional, you get used to it (I'm cheap, I'd get used to it) or if it really, really offends you, then you replace it. Shame it isnt still original early 20th century decor. Hose that down and new coat paint and be lot more appealing. Once people started using the artificial manmade materials, then one is stuck just replacing it. Cant make particle/fiber/hard board type stuff look good with coat of paint. Wonder if the original wall boards or lath/plaster are still under all the carp? 

For right person looks like good deal. I'm too old to move north again though the perpetual drought and freaky weather here makes me consider it. But now I dont have the health. Have to make the best of what I have.


----------

